# New 14"+ Rhom from Pedro



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

I received my monster Rhom from Pedro today...This fish is absolutely enormous, probably the largest Piranha (any species) I have ever seen in person. Hats off again to Pedro for hooking me up with another GORGEOUS fish!

Sorry for the picture quality, I will post better ones once I get the chance


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

#2


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

#3


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How much was he ?

and what size tank you got him in


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DAMM!!! Nice pickup


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on picking up a monster!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

He is temporarily in a 100gal while I cycle a new 135gal...I would love to give him a 180gal, if I had the room.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy sh*t!








That thing's a beast


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

mOnster rhom man nice pick up!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im flabberghasted!!!!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys...He is still really boogered up from shipping, but he seems to be doing fine despite another shipping fiasco with Continental (only 30 hours late).


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

caffeinefizz said:


> He is temporarily in a 100gal while I cycle a new 135gal...I would love to give him a 180gal, if I had the room.


 How much was he


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

whoa, that is a bigass rhom.










Make sure to give us an update when he settles in.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like you got a great fish from Pedro








Very nice . Congrats


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

MOFO!

WOW!

I am speachless.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

HOLY JESUS!! I am speechless.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

last one


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

GOOD LORD! THATS A HUGE FACE!

HOW IS HIS TEMPER?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

damMM Nicer pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dude, did you ever consider a webcam?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a nice specimen there! How much was he?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

The last pic is very amazing. He's a friggin hulk for me.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very very nice rhom.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

nice rhom, what was the price tag on him.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome rhom you have there. those pictures are great.

Joe

p.s. guys i don't think he likes the question about how much he costs. no matter how much it was, it's a great fish.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

I told you he was a monster.







let us know how he does.
enjoy


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Kickass rhom dude, gotta love pedro, I love my fish from him.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet fish man, big rhoms are awesome


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome fish dude, can't wait until I get a tank to house one of those







.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*HOW MUCH WAS THE DAMN THING????????*








j/k man tough to express fustration on the forums i just seen it asked

a few times and thought id be a smart ass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....congrads on owning suck a beauty..keep them pic coming..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

well whatever it cost it is indeed nice


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

OMG, THAT IS MASSIVE, very nice


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

THis is a freaking monster!!!
















Congrads on your acquisition and keep us updated!!!!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

How nice! another KICKASS rhom. Good stuff man!

can't wait to see him in a month!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

can somebody pick my jaw up for me, it fell too far for me to reach when i saw him!


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Beautiful fish you got there man. Congratulations to you.
Hopefully I'll get a slightly smaller one someday if ever one of my tanks become free.

As for the price, generally when someone gets something relatively expensive they aren't comfortable letting the world know what they spent. If you want an idea, check out Pedro's posting of fish prices. He had a slightly smaller S Rhombeus listed there so that'll kind of give you guys some idea.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW! Nice RED eyes too!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice pick-up


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

gorgeous.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

He is a Goddamn Monster!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

very big, how did you measure him to be 14"? and how the hell woud someone ship suck a large fish with mail?


----------



## Htotheb (Mar 30, 2004)

wow thats enormous!


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

total beast! you must be broke.. j/k


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW he is huge

At that size are they very active

I just cant picture that thing zooming back and forth in the tank


----------



## olds442w30 (Mar 8, 2004)

That thing is huge!!! great looking monster.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I'm sooooo jealous!!!!!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

He is actually VERY active...He never stops swimming around the tank, very curious about everything. He does like to come up to the front of the glass and watch me on the computer.

He still hasn't eaten yet, but since he got pretty banged up during shipping, I am not that surprised.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Large rhoms tend to take some time to use to a new surroundings. Congrats on your fish.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

very sweet


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That is a *MONSTER!!!!*


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that thing is a beast


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

hell yeah deffenitly a monster, Hope mine will grow that large one day


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dam ,thats a big rhom


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Just as an update...The effects of the ammonia burn (I believe it's this anyway) received from shipping is looking VERY nasty. His eyes are clouded over and it looks like skin and some scales are beginning to peel off his head and around his gills. He is also doing a lot of flashing on the substrate and driftwood...ARGHHH, damn Continental, if they would have delivered him when they were supposed to this wouldn't have happened. Plus, he still has not eaten...

So, I am doing a Salt/Melafix treatment and hoping for the best. If this fish dies, I swear I will have their asses on a stick!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

I should probably post this in the disease forum as well...

Diagnosis anybody? I know the pics kinda suck.


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

#2


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

looks like battle wounds from the wild that are healing. great fish.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Dude, that is one awesome Rhom!!! I am sure he/she will be alright.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

nice rhom, just to be on the safe side why dont you raise the remp and add some aquarium salt.


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

I am currently doing a Salt/Melafix treatment, on day 4 of that. So far I have seen no improvement, in fact, I think he is getting worse. The way he is flashing and rubbing on stuff in the tank is making me wonder if it is actually Gill Flukes. If that is the case, my current treatment won't don't anything...But, do I go ahead and take my chances and dump a Praziquantel-based treatment like 'Parasite Clear Tank Buddies' in the tank as well to be sure? Honestly, in all my years of Piranha-keeping, I have never encountered anything beyond a simple case of fin-rot, so this is virgin-territory for me.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I suggest you to do a large water change and add some treatment for parasites.IMO

Goodluck and keep us updated...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

THATS A HUGE BEAST!
I would love to pick one up that big, but dont have the room







...
Lucky you!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Treating piranhas is hard. Some meds will kill them. When did you first see thing on its face? Do you have any close up pictures?


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

holy crap that thing is soooooo awesome....dude pedro u rock i will be callin you when i have enough money for one of those monsters


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont know if i would do a huge water change... maybe a small one. remember the 16inch piraya that i think als lost because of a 50% water change.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just freaking sweeet!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Now thats what u call a KiLLa RhoMM


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Hope the fella survives hes a total beast.Whos pedro and how do you contact him ?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Umm pedro is "aquascape.com"...
Go to his website, or his forum, or just call him...
Pedro is practicly the rhom king!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> Pedro is practicly the rhom king!


Is He ?














, you ever seen Gigante Piranhas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

caffeinefizz said:


> I am currently doing a Salt/Melafix treatment, on day 4 of that. So far I have seen no improvement, in fact, I think he is getting worse. The way he is flashing and rubbing on stuff in the tank is making me wonder if it is actually Gill Flukes. If that is the case, my current treatment won't don't anything...But, do I go ahead and take my chances and dump a Praziquantel-based treatment like 'Parasite Clear Tank Buddies' in the tank as well to be sure? Honestly, in all my years of Piranha-keeping, I have never encountered anything beyond a simple case of fin-rot, so this is virgin-territory for me.


 contact DonH immediatly for assistance.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

THATS A PACU!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Man he is just a beast, wish I could help you with the problem


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's the Rhom King.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn, Hes a BEAST!!... take a pic with your hand in the tank touching the gravel.


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

He seems to be doing somewhat better now, almost two weeks have elapsed since I started treating him. My main concern was that he would not eat, under any circumstance, that has now changed, he will devour just about anything I drop in there within minutes. He still has obvious signs of ammonia burn, with milky, patchy skin, and also what appeared to be Ich-like cysts on his gills and between his dorsal fin and tail. Those have slowly disappeared with time (I am sure the salt took care of that). His flashing behavior has been greatly reduced, on occassion he will still do it, but not at the frequency it was at 1-2 weeks ago.

He has also developed an inquisitive personality, he likes to watch me and will always great me with a short charge towards the glass whenever I enter the room. The only thing that has not shown signs of healing is his anal fin...There is a triangular-shaped chunk missing from the front of the fin, evidentally the salt has had no impact on the healing of the fin. My experiences have always been that fins heal VERY quickly, given the correct dosage of salt along with providing pristine water conditions...This has not been the case with this fish.

So, it appears this guy is going to make it, if it were anything but a monster Rhom, I seriously doubt the outcome would be this positive, he is a tough old guy...


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

That is good to hear. Sometimes it takes bigger fish longer to get use to a new home or captivity.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thank god, its a damn shame when something like that, so powerful and beautiful dies, glad he made it


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

micus said:


> thank god, its a damn shame when something like that, so powerful and beautiful dies, glad he made it


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

> Is He ? , you ever seen Gigante Piranhas


No







and what is it???



> THATS A PACU!


No its not!


----------



## konrad05 (Jul 27, 2004)

To answer everybody's question on the price, a 14" Rhom is $800.00, US dollars I presume, here's the link

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=148


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Very beautiful rhom.















I doubt he'll get any bigger unless you put him in a 500+gallon tank.








Be careful while getting your hands in the tank, a rhom this big is easily capable of biting of fingers i guess.


----------

